# Service und Support > Testforum >  test

## Hartmut S



----------


## lutzi007

Der Test sieht gut aus  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Lutzifer,

Es klappt leider zurzeit nicht mit den Bildern von picr ( https://picr.de )    :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## lutzi007

Lutzifer, find ich gut  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Bilder? Leider selber keine Ahnung :|

----------

